# Mammoth Ivory Cracking



## hewunch (Apr 5, 2010)

The longer my Mammoth Ivory pen sits, the more it cracks. Any ideas on how to prevent this in pens to come?


----------



## dgscott (Apr 5, 2010)

I've found that mammoth ivory is subject to changes in temperature and humidity. I let it sit in the place where it will be used/worked for a few months, then I'm REAL careful about too much heat buildup while I'm working it.


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your pen cracking.  I just commented on how nice it looked.  I've been commissioned to build a $500+ pen for a customer and one of the thoughts was ivory.  However I was warned that cracking can be a problem.  I'll have to follow this thread to see how it turns out.


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 5, 2010)

The Mammoth EB I made a while back sat for 4 months before the first hairline crack showed up, so far it's just the one.

 I have a feeling this is going to be one of those materials that will be a "when" it cracks, not "if" it cracks.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 5, 2010)

There will always be a probability of mammoth ivory cracking. This material has been buried without becoming fossilized for a good 10,000 years.  The only way I have found to keep it from cracking is as follows.  

1. Dry it in a kiln for several days.
2. Fill it with resin under high pressure (>50 psi)
3. Allow the resin to fully cure before using.  This may take several days.

Good luck.


----------



## jskeen (Apr 5, 2010)

Most antique knives and guns that have ivory handles either already cracked, or more often, actually absorbed enough hand oil and or other stuff over the years to stabilize them.  I know several collectors who keep their newer vintage Randall Knives with the ivory handles wrapped in cotton cloth soaked in cottonseed oil. That was Bo's advise lo these many years ago.


----------



## ersRFP (Apr 7, 2010)

PEG 1000 might do the trick. Just a thought.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 8, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Most antique knives and guns that have ivory handles either already cracked, or more often, actually absorbed enough hand oil and or other stuff over the years to stabilize them.  I know several collectors who keep their newer vintage Randall Knives with the ivory handles wrapped in cotton cloth soaked in cottonseed oil. That was Bo's advise lo these many years ago.



A master knife builder advised me to put all bone/antler/ivory/etc. knives in mineral oil and let soak for up to a month.


----------



## Mickey (Apr 8, 2010)

You just have to come to understand that this is the nature of the material. It's part of the aging process now that the aging process can actually occur. What you have to believe too is that it (cracks) adds character to the material. You think it's bad try walrus ivory. It'll crack before you can even get the pen finished and I think it really does add character. Without cracks it just looks like alt. ivory.


----------



## hewunch (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone. You have given me things to think about and try. That is why I love this place!


----------

